# Gorge-140+, what a day



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

We headed out as usual at 5 am Friday morning (the 29th) and arrived at Buckboard around 8:15. On the drive out the temps dropped to 17 deg and I couldn't help but chuckle at the thought of my buddy who was wearing shorts and had forgotten his coveralls. Luckily I had a spare in the truck, not quite the fit he'd like as I've a thinner and taller build than he (this too added to a humorous day). We pulled down the ramp and proceeded with our normal routine when I noticed the plug wasn't going to work as it and the threaded hole were iced up. After a couple buckets of water in the bow drain area we were ready to launch. The bulb on the fuel line was also frozen but I'd learned years ago up to the Berry that you're better off letting the motor draw the fuel because the line gets brittle in severe temps and will break. Due to our drive home in the rain last trip and a week of wet weather not being able to pull the cover and dry things out, I found the storage compartments were also frozen shut, oh well, who needs gloves anyway. Thanks to dad, he had an extra pair. The fog was heavy and cold and there was only one other boat getting things ready out towards the point just south of the ramp. I wish I could say I had the hot hand this trip but it was my buddy who'd rule the day, he probably deserved it after the ribbing he took over the shorts and tight fitting coveralls. We hadn't fished the BB area in about twenty years other than time spent on the hard deck over the past four and were on a search and destroy mission. We marked fish on a slope that ranged 45 to 80 ft and sent out the normal invite but they weren't interested. 45 minutes later we found ourselves in the normal 35 to 60 ft depths, covering about a half mile and having as many as 3 fish on at the same time. We then left fish to find fish and again found ourselves ripping lips. 2-3 inch white tubes with a 3/16-3/8 head were the lure of choice working the bottom like an injured or feeding minnow. Macks made up the bulk of our slaying followed by a handful of Bows and a few nice Smallies. I was surprised we didn't pickup a single Koke and still no Burbot. The temps on the water started out in the mid 20s and slowly warmed as the day wore on. Water temps averaged 52 deg and there were still some green algae floating around. My father is coming up on 77 yrs and it's good to here him continue to say that these are some of the most memorable times of his life. Thanks to Mark for the lessons and laughs, I'm sure there are many more to come. Afd, I'm sorry you weren't able to come along, we'll try again another time. I may have a few more trips in me but we'll have to see if the weather will play along. Skeet4l&#8230;.


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for size of the pics and the way they affected the print, you'd think I'd know how to post pics after all this time. I think I just spend too much time on the computer and get tired of the details at times. If some would like to fix it please, by all means go for it. skeet


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

awesome, i cant wait for the ice and the burbs!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow nice fish!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Sorry for size of the pics and the way they affected the print, you'd think I'd know how to post pics after all this time. I think I just spend too much time on the computer and get tired of the details at times. If some would like to fix it please, by all means go for it. skeet


fixed


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks a bunch wg.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

skeet4l said:


> Thanks a bunch wg.


Nice smallmouth skeet


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

17° ... and then up to mid 20's? Brrrr. It's a good thing the fishin' was hot! 
That is great to hear your chalking up trips that your Dad places among his most memorable! -|\O- Good on ya. :O||:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

skeet4l...WTG and have fun with your friend and extend more memories for your Dad! As usual you may not have had the hot rod this trip but you put folks on fish and then in the boat...congrats on another great trip.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome report I'm jealous I couldn't make it. I love when everyone tripples up. Thanks for the invite. Hopefully we can get out on some ice for some burbot or my spring is wide open after I finish school this fall. Congrats on the fish!


----------

